
Ask HN: How does a TV show recording get to the networks? - gavreh
I was watching this clip from Colbert&#x27;s new show (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=72yDA3-m4y8), and he says &quot;when we tried to send it to the network [...] the computers kept crashing&quot; - so my question to someone in the know is: how does Colbert&#x27;s production company get the show to CBS? Dropbox? FTP? Some antiquated video transfer protocol?
======
michaelpinto
I may be wrong, but back in the day it was done with links to satellites:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_network#Overview](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_network#Overview)

~~~
wmf
It's satellite from the network to the affiliates, but from the studio to the
network it would seem to be much simpler to mail a tape or maybe use Aspera.

